# 3 BFN.....further investigations needed?



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

3 negative transfers. Not a hint of a chemical or anything. My journey is in my sig. 

I'm 28 with no fertility issues so how can I have had 3 failed transfers?


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice as mine is a totally different situation, but didn't want to read and run. Sending   and I hope you get some answers. Have you spoken to your clinic following the failed cycles? I hope they can suggest something for you. x


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Hun 

My OTD was today so I'll call the clinic tomorrow. It's NHS and I know they'll just say bad luck like you the other two times. I don't think so though!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi it might be worth having immunes testing. I think a lot of unexplained fall into the immunity category I've noticed. I think you are right to look into it further. there is an immunity thread and you might want to think about uNK cells testing. If you go to prof Quenby in Coventry it's much cheaper than anywhere else and she's currently doing all this research into repeated implantation failure and recurrent miscarriages. Good luck on what ever you decide x


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
Sorry to hear your cycle didn't work. Can't offer any personal advice but my friend had 2 failed IUIs and 3 failed ICSI's before getting a BFP this last cycle. They fell into the unexplained infertility camp. She took steroids this time as borderline NK cells and also had injectable progesterone. Definitely worth you having further testing. 
Good luck. Take care of yourself. This journey is exhausting.
X


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Carrie

Sending you hugs. I'm sorry you haven't had success yet but don't lose hope as there is plenty of things you can still try.

Immune testing is a good idea as this certainly contributed to my failures. As a funded patient your clinic is limited to the drugs they  can offer you, and the tests they will perform. As suggested, lots of ladies go to Professor Quenby for immune testing or Dr G at the FGA in London. In-depth immune testing isn't cheap but it can save a lot of heartache and wasted time if something treatable is discovered before embarking on another cycle.

As frustrating as it is, there are many reasons why a cycle can fail. Agate's guide under the immunes section is great for learning from your failed cycle and gives you guidance on what to have tested and what questions to ask at your next follow up.

If you do go down the private immunes testing route, be mindful that as an NHS patient your clincic may or may not give you the requisite drugs (it depends on your clinic's approach, as well as the terms of your CCG funding agreement). However, if you have top quality blasts I wouldn't be fobbed off with the 'bad luck' explanation. 

It's a bumpy road but it doesn't mean you can't reach your destination with the right drugs support.

Best of luck going forwards

x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Carrie,

I am in a similar position to yourself - I've had three negative transfers.

We have now run out of NHS funding so are looking for a new clinic to go privately with. Talking to a couple of different consultants and seeing what they each recommend will hopefully start to clear things up for us. I think it's important to have full faith in your consultant. I think we'll go of the one we trust and believe in the most. 

Ultimately if your gut is telling you there is something else wrong I would explore it. If you feel your clinic isn't addressing your concerns you can always try another one. Part of the reason we moved from the clinic we did our NHS cycle with was because they said they would do exactly the same thing again for our next cycle. For me this felt like they were unwilling to accept that they could have done some things differently / better. We wanted to try something else this time.

x


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your replies 

saRahlo - I have heard a lot about dr Quenby but someone on her team told me you need to ovulate and I'm on the pill so don't. But then someone on here said she went and she doesn't ovulate so I may ring dr Quenbys office back xx

MrsC - thank you! Stories where people have had a few negatives and then a positive do keep me going xx 

Hopefulshell - thank you. I know my clinic certainly do not agree with any immune issues and won't even entertain it. The clinic that I get tested at though won't they provide all the medication if needed? Would my pgd consultant even have to know? Xx

Franny80 - so sorry to hear about your negative transfers. It sounds like you have a good plan and a way to move forward. As we are doing pgd only 2 clinics in England offer this; care Nottingham and guys hospital in London. We are referred to guys and that's where our funding is. We weren't even allowed to use their satellite clinic in Leeds as we were referred to them. I'm from Liverpool so travel down to London and back in a day for everything. I think if we have no joy after our 3rd cycle we will maybe think about moving clinics. A pgd cycle is £15,000 though so we could probably only do 1 more after the NHS, I agree though, having faith in your consultant is worth it's weight in gold. The clinical staff at guys are amazing but they are very very rigid. I'm sending lots and lots of luck your way xx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Carrie

I've got no experience of Professor Q but Dr G will definitely prescribe drugs alongside your clinic's protocol. However, I did read a posting on the FGA London board at one point that said Dr G was getting fussy with which clinics he would work with as he was apparently fed up of them rubbishing the whole immunes debate! Might be worth a quick call to FGA just to check. An initial consultation with him is £200 so best to find out where you stand before making the trip. 

The only issue if your clinic won't support any immune drugs is that you have to juggle the views of two different drs and their protocols which can get tricky. Dr G certainly isn't a hand-holder ... Also, if your CCG don't allow immune testing/tx you aren't officially permitted to go and do this independently (although I'm sure lots of ladies do!) I'm a NHS funded patient and luckily for me my own clinic dr was willing to support my FET protocol based on the results that Dr G had found so I never ended up being treated by him. With regards to ovulation and Prof Q, I had a similar issue in that I don't ovulate regularly due to PCOS. Her secretary told me that they could give me a drug to regulate my cycle so that I could pinpoint when ovulation would be. Presumably once you stop taking the pill your ovulation will return or at least be able to have it regulated? 

I think the thing that is always hard when you're under different doctors is knowing whom to trust as they invariably don't agree! Prof Q and Dr G approach immunes very differently even though they both support the notion that immune issues do adversely affect implanation/embryo development. My advice would be to pick the dr whose methods/approach you most feel comfortable with and trust that everything they say is right for your case. Dr G is very expensive and recommended lots of harsh drugs that I didn't end up taking. Had I had a regular cycle and didn't want to take any more drugs to 'bring on' AF I would have opted for Prof Q (for cost-efficiency if nothing else!) There are lots of success stories with both drs so whomever you choose, I hope they find the answers for you. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide and if you need any help trying to understand the minefield that is immunes, I'd be happy to help 

xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi hopefulshell, 

Thank you so much for your reply. I didn't realise I may not be allowed to get checked but I can understand why if the CCG don't allow it. I still think it's a silly rule though. I didn't realise different consultants had different approaches to it either, that's interesting. 

Really? I may ring dr Quenbys secretary back up. I've been on the pill continuously for 10 years so I honestly don't know what my cycle is going to be like. I think I'll buy some ovulation tests and go from there. 

Aww thank you  I've emailed CARE Manchester as I hear care are really good st immune testing and then I think I'll see what they say and decide.


----------

